# My Kittens !



## Exia (Mar 9, 2011)

They are really active after they take a nap! they are adorable and get scared by anything yet, new sounds or something unusual! I hope they grow fine! ^^

I still have to give them a name, i cant decide yet i have so many in mind... i think i'm going japanese with one of them '-'


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Awww... I LOOOOVE kittens! I know you didn't ask, but if I had a pair I'd name them "Captain" and "Tenille", LOL. (Because I'm corny and smartassed, not fans of C&T, haha).


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Or "Peaches" and "Herb". LOL... Okay, okay, I'll stop.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Beautiful kittens. They look lively, healthy and intelligent. I think you'll be very happy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Names! Here are a few off the top of my head:

Frick and Frack
Amos and Andy
George and Gracie
Bert and Ernie
Abbott and Costello (or Bud and Lou)
Cheech and Chong
Martin and Lewis
Burns and Allen
Laurel and Hardy
Frankie and Johnny
Thelma and Louise
Mickie and Mini
Adam and Eve
Sonny and Cher
Batman and Robin
Yoko and John
Daisy and DOnald
Rocky and Bullwinkle
Kermit and Ms. Piggy
Bonnie and Clyde
Romeo and Juliette
Laverne and Shirly
Starsky and Hutch
Hansel and Gretal
Cain and Abel
Rett and Scarlett
OR In honor of Ms. Taylors passing ...Elizabeth and Richard


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Adorable babies

You can always name them Akuma and Bakemono  Just kidding.

Those are my nicknames for Leo and Teddy 

You'll probably want to use those nicknames at some point (they mean demon and monster)


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

They are so adorable :love2


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

:love2:love2SQUEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!:love2:love2

I want to steal them!!! so stinkin cute!!!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

They're adorable!

Krissy: You've got a lot of information wandering around in the top of your head!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Honestly, these threads should be required to have 'cute overload risk' warnings on by law ...

Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So adorable - I miss when Tuffy was that little.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

melysion said:


> Honestly, these threads should be required to have 'cute overload risk' warnings on by law ...
> 
> Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!


yeah, what she said. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww, look at the little cuties! Lovely kittens! :smile:


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!! They are so cute!!! Are you going to spay these little cuties? ♥


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

ADORABLE!!!!! 

They look quite mischievous


----------



## Exia (Mar 9, 2011)

glad you liked my kittens, i cant wait to see them grow more

^^ mischievous a lot, i had to confine them to a room, because they were making a mess of mine ._.

And Yes i'm going to spay them, so far both are females... they like to fight a lot and I think one of them is very harsh making the other complain, but idk if this is ok...

I'm going to buy some collars and see if they like them, then give them a name!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cute. If they are M&F how about Braid & Angelina


----------

